# Need Help Identifying Model Number - Rossi 38 Special



## tncruzin

I need some help guys. I'm trying to find the model number for a handgun I own. It is a nickle plated, 5 shot, 38 special Rossi. If I can figure out how to do it, I will post pictures. The serial number, D273915 is located on the butt of the gun. Any help anyone could give me would be appreciated.


----------



## AirForceShooter

open the cylinder.
The Model should be on the frame just under the barrel.

AFS


----------



## tncruzin

I'm told that number is not the model number. The Number is 405 and there is also a "V" stamped above the number. I've found nothing about Rossi having a Model 405.


----------



## bruce333

have you tried this:

Rossi USA - Find My Model



> If your serial number does not return a result, please call Customer Service at 305-624-1115.


----------



## tncruzin

Been there too....doesn't recognize my serial number. I haven't called the number yet though. I am told that they try to charge you for that information.


----------



## bruce333

Found this:


> Rossi model number 31 had a 4" barrel and was discontinued in 1985. Model 68 came with a 2 or a 3" barrel. There is no model 38 Rossi. Model 88 and 88/2 only came in stainless steel finish. They also had a 2 or 3" barrel.* Rossi did make the "Rossi Double Action Revolver" which has no model number. It was 5 round in the 38 special caliber, came with 3 or 6" barrel, adjustable rear sight, fixed ramp style front sight, blued or nickel finish, wood or plastic grips*, and was produced from 1965 to 1991. Since you are not able to find the model number, it is very likely this is the gun you have.


----------



## tncruzin

I think I've answered my own question about the model of the gun I have. Based on the attached picture, I believe I have a model 68. My gun is identical to this except that it is nickle plated (and has a custom grip). I've found several models out there that look a lot like mine except for one major difference. On my gun, and the one pictured, the cylinder release button is a series of round circles. I've not seen that in any model other than the model 68.

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m207/tncruzin/RossiModel68.jpg


----------



## MrBill

Rossi did make the "Rossi Double Action Revolver" which has no model number. It was 5 shot in 38 Special caliber, came with 3 or 6" barrel, adjustable rear sight, fixed ramp style front sight, blued or nickel finish, wood or plastic grips, and was produced from 1965 to 1991.
and i have 1.


----------



## Vince Tuell

Hello gentlemen I picked up a 3" rossi. It's a 5 shot blued revolver, nice adjustable sights but no model number? can someone assist me in identification Thanks George


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Vince Tuell said:


> Hello gentlemen I picked up a 3" rossi. It's a 5 shot blued revolver, nice adjustable sights but no model number? can someone assist me in identification Thanks George


Pictures are very helpful.


----------

